# Feeding crickets fruit flys?



## calmspeak (Sep 3, 2007)

what do you guys think. I have soooooo many and I hate to see them go to waste as I ordered them in from Maryland. I need to keep the culture going incase I need them down the road.

Thanks for the info Rick  

Cheers


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2007)

I think they will just crawl right out. I have a lot of flies that don't turn into food but I use them to start new cultures.


----------



## Precious (Sep 3, 2007)

Do you or your friends keep fish aquariums? Fish like 'em.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 3, 2007)

Fishfood? Good idea!!!!!!!!!


----------

